# From Cloud to Device in Kindle Fire



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi,

How can I download my book from Cloud to Device, so that I can read offline?


----------



## reallyrob (Nov 18, 2011)

click on the book in cloud and you will see a arrow on the picture. It will download and you can read it offline then.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think you ever read a book "on-line".  Book is first moved to your Kindle or device with Kindle app before reading.


----------

